# Hocking River?



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Going to take little float frm just below athens to Guysville this weekend. I know the water is low, just wandering if anyone has been having any luck lately?

Taking some tubes and small mepps and maybe a topwater or two.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

We hit that stretch about a week ago, Caught 11 Bass and a mix of Drum , Cats and a Crappie.We started in by the Pepsi plant in Athens and got out just passed the Marathon in Guysville, It was an all day trip


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

thanks RiverWader. I've paddled it a couple of times with the wife and have been dying to give it a try. Don't have a big arsenal to through at them. I got a handful of watermelon tubes and picked up a couple Mepps inlines and some assorted plastic worms...lol. I switched over to catfishing years ago and was surprised to find that I really don't have much of any other kinds of baits left from back in the day.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

What are you floating in? There used to be some nice catfish in there. I haven't been on that part of the river for 4 or 5 years, since it started silting really bad (thanks OU, I/we owe you another one). IF, really, IF there are any deep holes left, try drifting cutbait. A buddy of mine caught 7 or 8 hybrids just above Canaanville a couple years ago. I'd like to know if there is any water left. Good Luck!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I Fish said:


> What are you floating in? There used to be some nice catfish in there. I haven't been on that part of the river for 4 or 5 years, since it started silting really bad (thanks OU, I/we owe you another one). IF, really, IF there are any deep holes left, try drifting cutbait. A buddy of mine caught 7 or 8 hybrids just above Canaanville a couple years ago. I'd like to know if there is any water left. Good Luck!


My favorite trip through that stretch below Athens has always been light tackle channel cats. Take some liver and a medium weight spinning rod and you'll have more action than you can handle. Or if you're like me and hate constantly re-baiting with liver, take some beef stew meat. It's cheap, cats love it, and it's tough. They won't steal it very easily. I have caught 4 channels on the same piece of bait before.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Well....either I wasn't throwing the right bait, or they just weren't biting today. I floated from just below Fed. Hocking High School to our river lot just past the Frost bridge. I threw a little bittio in shad and one in perch color. Also tried white tubes and watermelon tubes. I managed only one 11" large mouth and one 18" flathead. Both caught on the perch bittio. (small crankbait) First time I've fished with the tubes...I think I needed a little weight on them to get them back to the bottom a little faster. Not much flow, but enough to carry the tubes before they sank. Deffinately a little disappointed, but it was a nice day after all. Started at 8am and finally took out about 4:30.
I'd really like to try a little farther up next time.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Fishing in my kayak, by the way. Didn't have to get out and drag it this time, so the water is up 2 or 3 inches from a couple of weeks ago.


----------

